# Weird/Lewd RP



## MattGrowler (Apr 24, 2017)

I am kinda wondering if any member here is interested in a lewd anthro rp. The must have an f-list.com character and have discord.

My f-list character: F-list - Warning


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm up for it!
My f-list: F-list - Warning
My discord: theCRAZYshow#3313


----------



## MattGrowler (Apr 25, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> I'm up for it!
> My f-list: F-list - Warning
> My discord: theCRAZYshow#3313



Crazy, we can start today.


----------

